# My smoggies!



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

These are my cats

This is Jin she is 8.









This is Tabby she was a stray she is around 7.









This is King he is 6.









This is Cleo she is 3.









This Bobby she is also 3.










This is Scooby he is 2.









This is Lucy she is about 8 months.









Hope you like them!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely cats Bobby looks a character


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful pictures, lovely cats,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they look lovely ... great markings


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

what a mixture you have there and all lovely, love the picture of big pussy in baby chair


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Love them all but King is my fave


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Love them all but King is my fave


King is an expensive moggie he has a constant urinary tract problem that costs us around £30 a month in tablets and diet. He's had x-rays and samples taken straight out of the bladder but there is no explanation. But at the moment its under control.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Lovely cats and lovely pictures! Thank you for posting them, would be nice to have a regular update! Cuddles to them all and Special cuddle for King.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

i take it your a big cat lover hehe.

beautifull cats you have there, i myself specially loved the look of scooby, he looks so sweet and kind.


----------



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

Scooby is certainly the most kind, he is everyones friend. He brings home alsorts of cat friends. He is actually my three year olds cat, I remember when she was around 9 months old she picked him up as a 5 week old kitten and shoved him in her mouth. He certainly is a tolerant cat.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, such sweet looking cats


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Lotsofsmoggies said:


> Scooby is certainly the most kind, he is everyones friend. He brings home alsorts of cat friends. He is actually my three year olds cat, I remember when she was around 9 months old she picked him up as a 5 week old kitten and shoved him in her mouth. He certainly is a tolerant cat.


AwWwWwWWW bless


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures the black one is just like my royal


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely cats quit the selection


----------

